# Wie erstelle ich ein Objekt oder Text mit einem Benzin auf  Wasser Effekt



## Company_Q (2. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Kollege hat mich gefragt, ob es den nicht möglich wäre einen Text oder ein Objekt mit einem "Benzin auf Wasser" Effekt in Photoshop zu zaubern. Derzeit habe ich noch kein Tutorial gefunden, was mir da weiterhelfen kann. Ich hätte es ja mit einem Bild dieses Effektes versucht und diese über das entsprechende Objekt gelegt. Tja, kein Plan ob das klappt. Kennt sich da einer evtl. besser aus?

Gruß

Company_Q


----------



## ::emanuel:: (7. April 2004)

*grübl* Was genau meinst du mit "Benzin auf Wasser"?
Vielleicht könntest du dir ja ein paar PlugIns für PS besorgen. Dort gibt es noch unzählige andere Effekte - kleiner Tipp am Rande.


----------



## da_Dj (7. April 2004)

Ja wie genau meint er das denn? Nur Benzinfarben drüber oder auch die typischen Refkletionen in tausend Farben? =)


----------



## Company_Q (8. April 2004)

Ich meine da schon die normale Farbzerlegung in alle Spektralfarben, wobei halt ein wirres durcheinander entsteht und keine "gleichmäßigen" geraden, sondern irre Kurven entstehen. Vieleicht mach ich mal einfach ein Foto....


Gruß

Company_Q


----------



## greengoblin (8. April 2004)

Da gibts doch den Filter (oder Aktion Bildeffekt) NeonNächte,
der macht ganz schöne Farbsäume um Objekte, vielleicht damit bisschen
experimentiern?
Gruss
GG


----------



## extracuriosity (8. April 2004)

leg mal ein paar ebenen mit wolkenfilter an. jedesmal andere farbkombinationen und modus auf weiches licht, oder aufhellen. einfach mal ausprobieren. dann auf das orignialbild legen, deckkfraft veringern und modus auf multiplizieren.


----------



## Consti (8. April 2004)

Find das sieht ganz gut so aus. Vllt solltest du am Rand - da wo kein Wasser mehr ist, noch ein paar Flecken machen - aber wie gesagt, nicht schlecht!


----------



## greengoblin (9. April 2004)

@ extracuriosity:
find auch, das sieht schon super aus. Jetzt noch mit dem Wischfinger
ein paar "Schlieren" reingezogen - dann ist's perfekt!
Gruss
GG


----------



## Company_Q (15. April 2004)

Cool, genau sowas hab ich gesucht Mal schauen wie das wird.

Danke! 

The _Q


----------



## Company_Q (16. April 2004)

Hallo nochmal, hab es gerade versucht, ist leider etwas schwerer als gedacht! Wie hast du den die Deckkraft der Ebenen gesetzt? Bei 12% sieht man nichts und bei 100% ist zu dick, alles dazwischen sieht nicht so toll aus.

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. April 2004)

Hast du auch an die eventuellen Ebenenmodi gedacht ?
Da könnte dein Problem liegen ...


----------



## Company_Q (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Hast du auch an die eventuellen Ebenenmodi gedacht ?
> Da könnte dein Problem liegen ... *



Meinst du mit dem Ebenenmodi sowas wie Multiplizieren etc? Hab ich noch nicht versucht, aber ich vermute das liegt daran, dass ich einen Transparenten Hintergrund hatte *schäm* Probiere es mal gleich aus!

Danke sagt The _Q


----------

